# Was ist eigentlich mit den Signaturen los?



## Schrotti (27. August 2010)

Frage im Topic.

Was ist mit den Signaturen von hwbot los? Seit Tagen nur dieses halbe hässliche Aussehen?


----------



## Lippokratis (27. August 2010)

Das ist ein Problem bei HWbot. Wähle einfach eine andere Signatur bei HWBot wenn es dich extrem stört. Scheinen ja nur die schwarzen betroffen zu sein.


----------



## der8auer (27. August 2010)

Ich würde einfach mal abwarten. HWBot scheint aktuell mit allen Grafiken Probleme zu haben.


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. August 2010)

Ja, abwarten war vor ein paar Wochen auch so später wurde es dann gefixt.


----------



## OCPerformance (27. August 2010)

Einfach die HWBOT Signaturen neu erstellen und sie gehen.

Nur genutze Signaturen sind defekt, unbenutzte die mal erstellt wurden nicht


----------



## Schrotti (27. August 2010)

Na ja, schön ist was anderes ne.

Ich bin ja nicht nur hier aktiv und da macht es keinen guten Eindruck wenn die Sig ******* ausschaut.


----------



## OCPerformance (27. August 2010)

Kann ich nachvollziehn es scheinen wohl Daten verloren gegangen bei letzten update.


----------



## Nachtelf (28. August 2010)

OCPerformance schrieb:


> Einfach die HWBOT Signaturen neu erstellen und sie gehen.
> 
> Nur genutze Signaturen sind defekt, unbenutzte die mal erstellt wurden nicht



Geht 
 Ist allerdings etwas nervig da man nur mit den Feineinstellungen die Schriftpositionen verändern kann.


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. August 2010)

Meine ist wieder Ok, einfach das Bildchen neu geladen


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (31. August 2010)

Meine Signatur sollte jetzt auch wieder passen, das Neu-Erstellen war allerdings sehr aufwendig. Einerseits werden Änderungen (trotz Mehrfach-Refresh) anscheinend nicht bzw. nicht korrekt übernommen, andererseits habe ich beim Hochladen des neuen Hintergrunds das Problem gehabt, dass die komplette Schrift nicht mehr zu sehen war. Jetzt habe ich es hinbekommen, nachdem letztgenanntes Problem nicht mehr aufgetreten ist.
*--> Plant also Zeit und Geduld ein, falls ihr eure Signatur reparieren wollt.*


----------



## mAlkAv (31. August 2010)

Meine alte/selbsterstelle ist erhalten geblieben und seit 2-3 Tagen auch wieder nutzbar.


----------

